# pitcher plant plus Frog! whoops



## Dfrog (May 29, 2009)

I had a pitcher plant that is getting pretty big now and I looked into one of the pitchers and their was some frog eggs inside the juices and I dont no what to do.

Help!!!


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Ok, this is a first off thing. Never mix those two for apparent reasons, that you now see. Those eggs are done for. I recommend you get that plant out of there right now. I'm sorry about what happened.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

This might help you. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/31361-pitcher-plants-epiphytes.html

also
Frogs? - Carnivorous Plants Forum - GardenWeb


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Let the eggs be and see what happens. I know of some European breeders that have pitcher plants in their display tanks, and have heard that pumilio have deposited tads in the pitchers - that successfully morphed out! Keep us updated!


----------



## Dfrog (May 29, 2009)

you know what the weirdest thing is , is that the frogs will delebrately go into the pitchers and stay in ther like its a little cave and when i put food out they come out and eat and then go back in.

?????


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

nepenthes or sarracenia?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Why wouldn't they like to be in it? i mean I'd live in one if i could.


----------



## Dfrog (May 29, 2009)

they are green nepenthes


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

they're just eggs, leave em in and see what happens. The enzymes are fairly weak and Im very interested to see what happens. I have head tales of tads deposied in pitchers morphing out.... keep us posted


----------



## Dfrog (May 29, 2009)

how long does it take for the tads to develop anyway?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

somewhere around 3 months. Wit all the misting Im sure the enzmes are even more dilute than normal, they could very well live


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Just curious but what kind of frogs are living in there?


----------



## Dfrog (May 29, 2009)

their is actually 3 frogs and only one of them goes in the pitcher plant and they are dendrobates auratus .


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Wow auratus, that's pretty neat.


----------

